# New Member Re Maxey Cages



## Rollesby Stud (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi, I am new member to NMC and trying to buy some maxey exhibition boxes or make some, does anyone know where to buy metal to make cage fronts? thank you


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum.

Isn't the wire bit just a cutting from a normal cage?

There is a diagram on how to make maxey's in the NMC rules and standards.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the fronts are actually bars,punchbar fronts for bird cages would be your best option if you want to make them.However maxeys are available for £5 each to members through the club.I will pm the contact details to you.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you actually from rollesby in norfolk?

Welcome to the forum tell us a little more about yourself


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

hello


----------



## Rollesby Stud (Apr 2, 2009)

hi, thanks for information, i managed to get hold of some punch bar and have made the cage fronts, really hard to do.
I now have 25 maxeys and have been to several shows, quite pleased with results. I obviously got hold of excellent stock when I started. All mice I have shown are stock that I have bred from initial starting stock.

Question: Several mice from different breed lines have developed a wasting figure, and have been culled by me. Does anyone know what causes this severe weight loss? Diabetes? No blood just weight loss very quickly, only seems to affect adults that are about 6 months old.

thank you

Nigel


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Nigel

Nice to hear from you. I have copied your question into the health section as well, hopefully you will get more replies that way.


----------



## Rollesby Stud (Apr 2, 2009)

hi,

Just a quick update, I have managed to get hold of some probiotic and I have mixed in water bottle, yet another mouse, this time a PEW doe, no diarrhea otherwise looks healthy, but massive weight loss, all other mice in same box are 100% ok.
so i will keep you informed to see if probiotic works.

nigel


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Did you manage to get some cage fronts?


----------

